# RSS News Readers



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2009)

Something the 21st. century cyber trader shouldn`t be without is live news feeds to your `puter. Most news and information sites have the RSS feeds and a good reader is free. I have one with visual alert pop-up from system tray and audible .wav file can be configured if wanted. 

Choose your news/information site and when the reader checks your chosen websites. Lots of features. Great for day traders or just wanting to be kept up to speed with your chosen interests. Customer service is prompt.

Check it out ... *Omea Reader*

I use the standard Omea Reader (just right) but there is a Pro Omea Reader too.


----------



## --B-- (9 October 2009)

speaking of RSS.

can anyone recommend any particularly good RSS feeds for the australian market?


----------



## Timmy (10 October 2009)

I use Sage, which is an add on to Firefox.  It does the job but I will give others a try.  I want something that can alert me quickly when an item is added to some of the feeds I follow.


----------



## alex keaton (10 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> I use Sage, which is an add on to Firefox.  It does the job but I will give others a try.  I want something that can alert me quickly when an item is added to some of the feeds I follow.




I couldn't live with RSS.

I used Sage for years but moved to Google Reader about 6 months ago and have not looked back.

Google reader caches RSS feeds so you very rarely miss any stories etc.
It also accessible on my iphone which allows me to quickly review my subscribed feeds on my bus commute in the morning.

If you have a few basic programming skills then check out Yahoo Pipes and develop a custom script that will email you upon new stories hitting the RSS feed.

http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/


----------



## wildkactus (10 October 2009)

My vote would be for Google reader, its the only one i use now and the ability to view it on the Iphone is just a plus for me.

yahoo pipes is good if you want to feed info into an app or website.
I have it setup to feed info into several of my websites for news feeds.
Takes a while to work it out but there are some good how toos on the site to help you.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2009)

alex keaton said:


> If you have a few basic programming skills then check out Yahoo Pipes and develop a custom script that will email you upon new stories hitting the RSS feed.
> 
> http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/




Just wondering why use an e-mail notification when desktop audible and visual alert is capable and immediate?


----------



## greggy (10 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Something the 21st. century cyber trader shouldn`t be without is live news feeds to your `puter. Most news and information sites have the RSS feeds and a good reader is free. I have one with visual alert pop-up from system tray and audible .wav file can be configured if wanted.
> 
> Choose your news/information site and when the reader checks your chosen websites. Lots of features. Great for day traders or just wanting to be kept up to speed with your chosen interests. Customer service is prompt.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link mate.


----------



## alex keaton (11 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Just wondering why use an e-mail notification when desktop audible and visual alert is capable and immediate?




Yeah I guess your right.. if your preferred reader provides that functionality. 

That aside Yahoo Pipes is a fantastic service for heavy RSS users who want to customise feeds.

I also use google news/search RSS feature which allows me to easily track stories on particular companies/issues.


----------



## Timmy (11 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Just wondering why use an e-mail notification when desktop audible and visual alert is capable and immediate?




Are those audible and visual alerts when using Omea, the reader you referred to in your opening post?

(Sorry for the dumb questions, only just getting into the RSS stuff).


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> Are those audible and visual alerts when using Omea, the reader you referred to in your opening post?
> 
> (Sorry for the dumb questions, only just getting into the RSS stuff).




Yes me too. I went looking for a reader with audible alert so the application can be in the system tray and alert when the desired feed arrives. My initial brainstorm was to catch major weather, political and social events as they were released to the public. Not really practical because of the volume of minor news and of course information overload. A filter of some sought would enhance the practicality and maybe Omea can do this. There is a `rules manager` with additions, exceptions and actions that can be configured into the feed but I haven`t read up on that bit yet.

The news feeds I receive are local market related and sector specific. Just need more money with the multiple opportunities arriving daily. Please send. Teehee. :


----------



## Temjin (11 October 2009)

wildkactus said:


> My vote would be for Google reader, its the only one i use now and the ability to view it on the Iphone is just a plus for me.
> 
> yahoo pipes is good if you want to feed info into an app or website.
> I have it setup to feed info into several of my websites for news feeds.
> Takes a while to work it out but there are some good how toos on the site to help you.




Yep, I use Google reader too since I could use it with my iphone. The only complain I have is its ability to manage specific news into categories that I want to review later on. 

Do the other RSS news readers support iPhones or other smart phones?


----------



## Timmy (11 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes me too. I went looking for a reader with audible alert so the application can be in the system tray and alert when the desired feed arrives. My initial brainstorm was to catch major weather, political and social events as they were released to the public. Not really practical because of the volume of minor news and of course information overload. A filter of some sought would enhance the practicality and maybe Omea can do this. There is a `rules manager` with additions, exceptions and actions that can be configured into the feed but I haven`t read up on that bit yet.
> 
> The news feeds I receive are local market related and sector specific. Just need more money with the multiple opportunities arriving daily. Please send. Teehee. :




Thanks Wysiwyg.  I have used a program called WebMon to get alerts when there are feed updates on the few blogs that I want to keep track of live; it seems to give timely alerts but then at other times I wonder.


----------



## Timmy (15 October 2009)

--B-- said:


> speaking of RSS.
> 
> can anyone recommend any particularly good RSS feeds for the australian market?




Your question probably got a bit lost in this thread.
I don't follow any blogs that discuss the Aust economy/market, but here are a few that might help, follow the links from these might lead you to something?

http://www.institutional-economics.com/

http://www.catallaxyfiles.com/blog/

http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/category/australasia/


----------



## --B-- (15 October 2009)

thanks timmy.

ive actually been subscribed to catalaxy and institutional economics for a while now. both are great blogs imo

havent seen the third one so ill certainly check it out.

thanks again


----------



## Timmy (18 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> I use the standard Omea Reader




Thanks Wysiwyg - it is excellent.

I had 2 big niggles with Sage:
1. It was using 100% of my CPU on occasion, and no matter what I did I couldn't figure out why.
2. I couldn't find any way of getting an alert when news/blog updates came through. I got around this WebMon program, but it wasn't a great solution.

Took me a few days to finally get Omea set up.  I gave up quite a number of times, but finally got it (in setting up new programs like this I employ a combination of incompetence and impatience, which prolongs the whole process quite nicely).


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> Thanks Wysiwyg - it is excellent.
> 
> Took me a few days to finally get Omea set up.  I gave up quite a number of times, but finally got it (in setting up new programs like this I employ a combination of incompetence and impatience, which prolongs the whole process quite nicely).




That`s a habit of mine too. If I don`t get it by trial and error then I refer to the manual. My train of thought is, if I can`t work it out I will refer to the manual. Then the light gets switched on. It took me about an hour to download and set up the basics of five news feeds and the audible/visual alerts. I e-mailed them about extending the balloon alert duration and said they should be charging for the software. It`s all in the manual and enjoy it. It is free.


----------

